# Katawa Shoujo 2



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Well kind of. Basically there's going to be a new game that's a spiritual successor to KS, which some of the previous creators are working on.

The new game is called (as of now) Missing Stars and get this- will be dealing with mental illness. My money is on at least one character having SA or something similar.



















http://www.reddit.com/r/missingstars/

http://somnovastudios.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/lenas-demo-scenes-are-drafted.html


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

ooo exciting, I haven't finished playing Katawa Shoujo yet. I'm like in the middle of it. 
Seems interesting I can't wait


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Zashlin said:


> ooo exciting, I haven't finished playing Katawa Shoujo yet. I'm like in the middle of it.
> Seems interesting I can't wait


 I'm glad there's at least one other person on here who's a fan of Katawa - I cant wait for this either


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Time for more feels


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Tabris said:


> Time for more feels


& also manly tears :cry


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> & also manly tears :cry


Yep D:


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Tabris said:


> Yep D:


Of course, if anyone asks I tell them that there's invisible ninjas around cutting onions :tiptoe


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm downloading katawa shoujo now this has me intrigued


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Of course, if anyone asks I tell them that there's invisible ninjas around cutting onions :tiptoe


I bet there was a lot of those invisible ninjas around when you were doing Hanako's route.
;_;


----------



## Sherloki (Jan 20, 2014)

Ohh Katawa Shoujo is fun~ I did.. Emi? And um the girl without arms... I was at the blind one (I feel bad not remembering their names oh god) I should continue.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

>All these people who never finished KS, so fake.. pls stop trying you either play it or don't

....Hannibal Lector- chan <3 Dat evitiable yandere.


----------



## Sherloki (Jan 20, 2014)

I- I just can't play it very often, it's awkward in public. I didn't say I was the biggest fan lol, it's just enjoyable when I feel like it. Can I play something for fun or do I have to fake an intense passion for whatever I like?
I sound angry I'll add this smiley TT w TT
I still love you


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sherloki said:


> I- I just can't play it very often, it's awkward in public. I didn't say I was the biggest fan lol, it's just enjoyable when I feel like it. Can I play something for fun or do I have to fake an intense passion for whatever I like?
> I sound angry I'll add this smiley TT w TT
> I still love you


 I could stand it if 1 person said they never finished. But 3 is too much. I had to let my disapproval of these non fans out.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> I could stand it if 1 person said they never finished. But 3 is too much. I had to let my disapproval of these non fans out.


Don't know if serious :b Hopefully you're joking though right? It's not a bad thing if someone doesn't get round to finishing something.

But hey, just to show some solidarity, here's my startup screen:


----------



## Fwz (Mar 14, 2014)

Can they put Hanako in this one too? PLEASE


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think I'll give this one a shot. Didn't enjoy the first one much at all. I played through 3 of the girls story-lines hoping to get these "feels" that people always talk about after they played it. Maybe one day I'll be curious enough to try this one. This type of game isn't very much my hing though.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Lilly is bestgirl


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Tabris said:


> Lilly is bestgirl


Between her and Emi :b !


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting. I usually stay away from fiction that portrays disorders, it always seems wrong/inaccurate. I haven't played all the routes in Katawa Shoujo, but I think the writing is good.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sherloki said:


> I- I just can't play it very often, it's awkward in public.


Very awkward, especially if you play it uncensored.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I was thinking that if a sequel was ever made, that they should also touch on mental illnesses and disorders in addition to physical disorders. I am glad they are doing that and spreading awareness.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I played the first a little, it was fun. I wanna get Steins;Gate visual novel tho


----------

